# Are host anemones a good idea?



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't have a saltwater tank but I've been looking into it for a while. If I did I'd have a pair of clown fish. I think clowns look awsome with a host anemone but I have read lots of stuff against having one like they dont do well in an aquarium and that if they did they get too big, and that they are endangered in the wild. I know clowns can be kept fine with out but I just love the way it looks (which after all is why most people get into marine tanks) I don't want to get something that I would be unable to proivde for though. What do you guys think? Is a happy host possile? What care and setup are needed? Are there alternatives to the type of anemone etc?


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

snail said:


> I don't have a saltwater tank but I've been looking into it for a while. If I did I'd have a pair of clown fish. I think clowns look awsome with a host anemone but I have read lots of stuff against having one like they dont do well in an aquarium and that if they did they get too big, and that they are endangered in the wild. I know clowns can be kept fine with out but I just love the way it looks (which after all is why most people get into marine tanks) I don't want to get something that I would be unable to proivde for though. What do you guys think? Is a happy host possile? What care and setup are needed? Are there alternatives to the type of anemone etc?


Some clowns will host in just about anything.

Example: My happy little clarkii clown hosts in a feather duster....who doesn't seem to mind being rubbed on 24/7


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I think the BTA's are the easier ones to keep but that doesnt mean they are easy. I feel the tank should be well established for at least 9 months and you need intense lighting. I know they are kept in tanks as small as 29 gallons but they do take them over but I feel they shouldn't be kept in anything less than a 75 gallon because it gives them room and the water parameters tend to be more stable IMO.


----------



## amberchen222 (Sep 28, 2010)

I feel the tank should be well established for at least 9 months and you need intense lighting.


----------

